# Minolta question



## mysteryscribe (May 29, 2007)

I have a minolta 7000 35mm camera.  I bought it strictly for low light auto focus since my eyes aren't great in that light.  I test fired it today for the first time in a real film test.  

It operates on aaa batteries probably the worst of all possible power sources.  I bought some rechargable ones and they don't have enough power to operate the camera.  I know its partly to do from storage drain ect but my question is:

I see the AA batter holder for the 7000 on ebay all the time.  Are they direct replacements for the AAA,... In other words could I just pull my holder and replace it with the AA one.  Im not sure how this would work since part of the holder with a battery fits inside the camera sorta.  Anyway if you know let me know please.


----------



## Don Simon (May 29, 2007)

According to the 7000 manual the BH-70L does replace the AAA holder. Doesn't explain how to do it though.

if it helps, I found the manual here at the Konica-Minolta site - the 7000 is at the bottom of the page; the reference to the battery holder on page 54 of the Part 2 pdf.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 29, 2007)

Only damn place I didnt look.  God I can be so stupid... thanks man


----------



## Don Simon (May 29, 2007)

No problem. It was actually the last place I thought of looking... They provide manuals for their SLRs going back to the 70s - not bad for a company that's dropped out the market!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 29, 2007)

no it isnt bad at all.


----------

